# Rat Kisses



## CrazyFurMama (Jan 9, 2012)

How often do you get kisses from your ratties? Our new little guy is quite the romancer. He is constantly giving us kisses, its the sweetest thing ever!


----------



## calisphere (Oct 25, 2011)

Pushy used to give kisses all the time when she was a baby. She's a pre-teen I guess now. She doesn't do it as often now though. I think she's too busy chewing on the dog to remember that I want kisses. She will let me cup her and kiss her face still. She gives me one of those "awww mom... yuck" looks.


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

My first rat ever used to give me kisses all the time. I miss her so much. I had to give her away because I had started a new job and just couldn't give her the time and attention she deserved.

My two girls now haven't kissed me. Abby I think would be first to do so, but Ziva is still skiddish and jumpy with me.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

My boys are all very licky and Marlena was licking my nose yesterday. LOL


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I have some licky rats 

One of the most bittersweet moments I ever had was when one of my notoriously aggressive boys was being PTS I was holding him and he started licking my hands before he passed, something he had never done before.

My old girl Peaches (RIP), was such a licker, she would practically hold your hand down and give you tongue baths haha.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

My girls like to kiss Daddy; the boys are too embarrassed.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Both my girls will give kisses when you cuddle them close, but Willow is my big licky girl. She chases my hands around licking me, too cute ♥


----------



## CrazyFurMama (Jan 9, 2012)

Nimbus just got done giving my husband's hand a 10 minute bath lol. With me he mostly likes to kiss my mouth but he will kiss randomly like my arm or cheek sometimes. Our lats ratties didn't lick so we are quite amused and pleased.


----------



## Awfully_Aud (Dec 27, 2010)

Anomaly will lick my hand when I cup her in my hands, like she thinks that will make me put her down, it's cute. She'll also randomly lick me occasionally. Antigone only rarely gives me licks, but she loves to lick my roommate for some reason! Sasha very very rarely gives kisses. 
My little Icarus who passed before I got my girls looooved to give kisses. He would spend lots of time cleaning my hands for me, haha. I've found male rats do it more than female rats, but that could be arbitrary XD


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

My two boys Toulouse and Bromsley (RIP) loved giving kisses. my two boys now are too interested in food, but my newest girl will hold your finger in her teeth and lick you...I've never had a rat do that before..it's quite adorable


----------



## CrazyFurMama (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a picture from the bath my husband's hand got and Nimbus looks like he is hugging my husband's finger. I will have to post it as soon as I get it on the computer!


----------



## EleashaC (Jan 30, 2012)

My little girl, Jenova, is holding my hand down and licking it all over, right now.  She likes to intersperse her bouts of crackhead playing with sudden stops for a frantic tongue bath.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2011)

My two boys french kiss rape me  I feel so violated.

But god ****, it's cute!! lol


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

My little ratties love to give kisses. Their favorite kissy place is my nose. They will lick it then take to nipping it just for the enjoyment of seeing mom jump up and run around the room. (still have not gotten used to the whole nipping thing)


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

My girls are all kissers. Dakota is the biggest lover. She kisses romantically. It's always either, "I love you mom!" "Or I want something mom!". Sadie is so squirly... She kisses spuratically. And Mika is just a squish. She likes to groom my hands and kiss my palms. 

That's another thing that I find to be more meaningful. My rats groom me like they groom each other. sometimes they will climb on my pillow and groom my hair. I've had rats in my mouth cleaning my teeth... Which I find nasty... It doesn't last long. Dakota picks the dead skin off my fingers from callouses. I find that they treat me like I'm one of them. And I like being part of their ratty world.


----------

